# installing ipfw on the iPhone



## samba (Nov 13, 2010)

Hey peeps,
Please tell me someone in this forum has managed to successfully install ipfw on the iPhone?

I'm working on an iPhone project which requires the installation of a firewall with the ability to log to a text file.

Can anyone assist me with this........PLEASE???

I've managed to get ipfw installed on the iPhone but if I issue a command like, ipfw list for instance, I get the following message:

ipfw: getsockopt(IP_FW_GET): Protocol not available

I have done some research on this message and the responses I've come across seem to point to recompiling the kernel. I have no idea how to do this on the iPhone.

Any ideas anyone???


Thanks for your help in advance,
Bevan


----------



## gordon@ (Nov 14, 2010)

I think you are definitely out in the weeds on this one. I recommend talking with the jailbreak community instead of the FreeBSD community. I wouldn't hold your breath though.


----------



## samba (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks for the response Gordon@. I knew it would've been a shot in the dark but thought I'd give it a go anyway.


Rgds,
Samba


----------

